# Rigid Foam on attic floor?



## rihal1958 (Jun 28, 2012)

I need extra insulation in my attic which is a cold space, I was thinking of putting down the rigid foam on the floor surfaces and screwing it into the sub floor to help boost the insulation. Does anyone know if this is a good option..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I must be covered with a proper thermal barrier in most cases and why use rigid foam where blown in cellulose would work just fine?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 with WOW...go with a blow-in or batt. product and you can cover it all with a tyvek like material (class III vapor retarder MAX.) to help mitigate air movement through the fibers. It is cheaper too!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Where are you located?

2. Is there HVAC in the attic?

3. Do you plan on storing household goods up there?

Gary


----------

